# Colt Woodsman .... operation of the mag catch ??



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

As the title says, I have a question regarding the operation of the magazine catch/release. I'm no stranger to semi-auto's, or magazines, but I'm a real novice when it comes to the Woodsman. I've seen the exploded drawings, and read the downloaded manual. The manual speaks to mag removal, but not insertion.... now to my question....

...when removing the magazine, the magazine catch must be manually operated rearward to release the magazine... got that part.....

...but, when inserting the magazine, does the magazine catch need to be manually rotated forward (towards the muzzle) to lock the magazine in place, or is the magazine catch supposed to latch by itself when the magazine is fully inserted. On my pistol, (3rd model Match Target... 1965 vintage) I have to manually rotate the catch forward to retain the magazine. Is somethin' broke, or not?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No, no effort should be required to insert a loaded magazine (or empty) into a pistol. There should be spring tension on the magazine release. Apparently your spring is missing or broken.

I am far from being an auto loader person, but I believe the magazine catch spring is a Vee shaped spring held in place by the mainspring retaining pin.

Bob Wright

See if this helps:

http://www.colt22.com/


----------

